# Looking for Recommendations for Apple Compatible Vinyl Cutters



## arclightapparel (Mar 1, 2018)

Preface: for the last two years, my wife has been using a Silhouette machine that I purchased for her as a gift not thinking it would really get used that much. Well, two years later and it's paid for itself probably 20x over, if not more. She's used it so much, it's turned into a side business. Being a creative teacher, she uses it to make shirts for herself and her teacher friends for different activities at school as well as making t-shirts for customers and her mom, who does embroidery but has jobs that are more suited for vinyl.

Now that you have a little background, here is what I am looking for. I am after a small business grade vinyl cutter that is compatible with Apple computers. I have read and read and read for days (not exaggerating) and I just cannot figure out what to purchase. I don't want to buy something that's going to have major problems. The budget: $1000 or less. We do not plan on cutting anything besides vinyl and none of the designs we have done have been really intricate. I would like to be able to do more than just t-shirts though. I want to get into small sign making (novelty signs) as well as vehicle decals. Size: minimum of 24" cutting width.

So, I have researched everything from Graphtec, Roland, US Cutter, KNK, GCC, and more. The more and more I read, the more and more I am confused. Those that say they work with Apple on one hand, seem to have some major issues on the other. Why can't they just work? I have been an IT Professional for 15+ years now and I have never seen a piece of hardware with so many compatibility issues. This isn't rocket science. And why the hell don't cutter/plotters come equipped to with Ethernet or WiFi now? If 3D printers can work with Apple computers and over Ethernet/WiFi, surely someone can manufacture a decent cutter/plotter that not only works with Apple but is also Ethernet/WiFi.

TL;DR / Recap
Compatibility: Apple Macintosh / OSX
Price Point: $1000 or less
Usage: Small Business (t-shirts, signs and decals)
Minimum Cutting: 24"

Last question: does anyone know anything about the Graphtec CE Lite-50 that's coming out? More particularly, when it March it will be available? Will it work for what I am after? Is Graphtec really that reliable? Is Graphtec Studio for Mac easy to use?

Thank you for the recommendations!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi. I have an 18" Silver Bullet cutter but they are available up to 24" cutting width.

https://www.thymegraphics.co.uk

They are also available, and well supported, in the US. 

They work very well on Windows and Mac, in fact the owner of the business in the UK (Thymegraphics) uses Apple Mac computers. They have USB and Serial options for connecting and work with most cutting software. I use SCAL 4 (Sure Cuts A Lot) which is very reasonably priced and great, well supported software. 

Cutter support is via an excellent, members only forum. In fact, the support is second to none. 

The cutter itself is very accurate and will easily cut a large number of different materials. It has a speed of 800cm/sec max and a cutting force of well over 1kg. The laser dot registration for print & cut, along with the movable rubber pinch rollers ensure deadly accurate cuts. You have the option of using a cutting mat or not depending on what you wish to do.

The machine will also engrave and emboss by replacing the blade with the suitable tool (optional extras). I believe a camera system is now available to make registration even easier, although the red dot method has been more than enough for me.


----------



## arclightapparel (Mar 1, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> Hi. I have an 18" Silver Bullet cutter but they are available up to 24" cutting width.
> 
> https://www.thymegraphics.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply and recommendation, I appreciate it. That was is $1200USD for the 24" so a bit higher than what I am looking to spend, but not much. I will keep it in mind as I continue to compile my comparison document. Thank you again!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

that graphtec ce lite50 is only 210 gf of cutting force
same as a cameo (but for $900...)

have you looked for reviews on the titan II
servo motor, decent price point


----------



## arclightapparel (Mar 1, 2018)

into the T said:


> that graphtec ce lite50 is only 210 gf of cutting force
> same as a cameo (but for $900...)
> 
> have you looked for reviews on the titan II
> servo motor, decent price point


Yeah, I have read reviews on the Titan II. Some say they have issues using it with an Apple computer. Being an IT Professional, I have Windows based machines around the house (collecting dust in the garage) but I would rather be able to use the Apple computers especially because my wife and I both have MacBooks and that is what she primarily uses. That being said, how good of a brand is USCutter? They seem to be a pretty, um, "cheap" brand. Are their cutters decent? Are they going to break on me with "normal" use?


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

The CE6000 is well above your budgeted price point but works very well with Mac. Graphtec Studio and Cutting Master 3 are native apps, and very intuitive. Probably the #1 thing for me with the CE6000 is that after you watch the install video, everything just works like it should. And if you've already made your money back 20x on the Silhouette, you shouldn't have any problems on the CE6000 especially if you can add in wall and sign vinyl to the mix.

Edited to add: The CE-Lite is only 20" so I would consider that a non-starter if you want to do wall/sign vinyl, which usually comes in 24" rolls.


----------



## arclightapparel (Mar 1, 2018)

ejnrby said:


> The CE6000 is well above your budgeted price point but works very well with Mac. Graphtec Studio and Cutting Master 3 are native apps, and very intuitive. Probably the #1 thing for me with the CE6000 is that after you watch the install video, everything just works like it should. And if you've already made your money back 20x on the Silhouette, you shouldn't have any problems on the CE6000 especially if you can add in wall and sign vinyl to the mix.
> 
> Edited to add: The CE-Lite is only 20" so I would consider that a non-starter if you want to do wall/sign vinyl, which usually comes in 24" rolls.


Thank you for your insight, I appreciate it. The signs I am looking to do will be novelty signs, no more than probably 12" x 18" like this: 12" x 18" Aluminum Sign Blank. Your point is that the sign vinyl usually comes in 24" rolls so it would have to be trimmed down to fit the CE-Lite as I understand it. Right now, my wife has to cut lengths and trim the rolled vinyl because it doesn't fit in the Silhouette so that is definitely something that we want to avoid having to do in the future since it takes times and creates additional waste.

I priced out the 28" USCutter Titan 2 and that's about $715 + $45 shipping. Since I am new to the larger cutters, in this picture [media]http://www.uscutter.com/common/images/products/large/NEW_Titan2_VinylMaster_Cut_Serial_Card.jpg[/media] can someone explain to me where the rolled vinyl goes please? Does it go on the rack that is attached to the basket? How many rolls can you usually leave on the cutter at a time? Is the vinyl automatically fed once started into the cutter so if I had a lot of one color to cut out, I just feed the vinyl in and then send me design to it and let it do it's thing? How reliable is something like this? How reliable is the US Cutter Titan 2?


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

arclightapparel said:


> Yeah, I have read reviews on the Titan II. Some say they have issues using it with an Apple computer. Being an IT Professional, I have Windows based machines around the house (collecting dust in the garage) but I would rather be able to use the Apple computers especially because my wife and I both have MacBooks and that is what she primarily uses. That being said, how good of a brand is USCutter? They seem to be a pretty, um, "cheap" brand. Are their cutters decent? Are they going to break on me with "normal" use?




I own a titan 2 28" cutter since 2015. And i have to say i am very impressed with this cutter. Accurate as hell, quiet and easy to operate, No issues ever .. The software i use for cutting is Sure Cuts Alot 4 Pro( Scalps). Very easy software to use.I also have Vinyl Master and i prefer SCALPS way more... You can try the demo version of scalps at craftedge.com ( they are the main Creators of it.) I am avid user and tried many other softwares and always went back to scalps..


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

arclightapparel said:


> Thank you for your insight, I appreciate it. The signs I am looking to do will be novelty signs, no more than probably 12" x 18" like this: 12" x 18" Aluminum Sign Blank. Your point is that the sign vinyl usually comes in 24" rolls so it would have to be trimmed down to fit the CE-Lite as I understand it. Right now, my wife has to cut lengths and trim the rolled vinyl because it doesn't fit in the Silhouette so that is definitely something that we want to avoid having to do in the future since it takes times and creates additional waste.
> 
> I priced out the 28" USCutter Titan 2 and that's about $715 + $45 shipping. Since I am new to the larger cutters, in this picture [media]http://www.uscutter.com/common/images/products/large/NEW_Titan2_VinylMaster_Cut_Serial_Card.jpg[/media] can someone explain to me where the rolled vinyl goes please? Does it go on the rack that is attached to the basket? How many rolls can you usually leave on the cutter at a time? Is the vinyl automatically fed once started into the cutter so if I had a lot of one color to cut out, I just feed the vinyl in and then send me design to it and let it do it's thing? How reliable is something like this? How reliable is the US Cutter Titan 2?




I do alot of 4foot x 8foot signs and similar with my 28" ( 24" ) cutter using sure cuts alot 4 pro from craftedge.com .. They have it for mac also.I dont suggest any other software after trying and buying the others. Its my opinion on software,I just liked easy and simple and get done with my design rather than pulling my hair out lol.. .Ive bought and tried Vinyl master,tried signblazer etc and scalps is just so much easier to use. Its completely up to you what software you want,All i can say is good luck and buy some meds for a headache lol.. Scalps = No headache lol...

The titan 2 like most cutters that may come with a catch basket has 2 roller bars in the back that your vinyl roll sits on...You feed the vinyl thru the cutter and pull out more than is needed for your job your doing..You never let the cutter pull the vinyl off the roll ever on any cutter due to how the cutters work.. If you want more info or want to see how the software works send me a message and ill go over that with you.. 

Depending on the size of roll you use ,the rollers will only hold up a single 24" wide roll or 2 rolls if they are 12" rolls .But you dont want to leave your vinyl on its side as this could cause warping and could cause air pockets in a roll if it doesnt have the stiff cardboard tubing inside it.. Your best bet is to store the vinyl standing up or make a rack that allows you hang the roll with a rod going thru it to let it hang. And if i remember correctly it will cut up to 25 feet Depending on your design of course and memory stored in the cutter . Other cheaper brand cutters will or can have major static issues which ruin your vinyl your cutting and also fry the main board. The titan was built way better to eliminate almost all that static. The titan can cut pretty dang small letters as well..I think i tested mine down to 1/8" with proper adjustments of course with speed etc .Not that i would really want to mess with those small things but someone with a graphtec had posted how small it would cut so i had to test mine lol... But its a great cutter and i stand behind it. I just changed my blade for the first time last month. I cut 651,631,751,carbon fiber vinyl and 3m camo which is thick. You will want 45 degree blades and 60 degree blades and i also suggest getting a second blade holder so you have 1 setup with the 45 and one for the 60 so you dont have to constantly make blade adjustments when you change blades.. 


I have had my cutter since the start of 2015 and did my research before buying a cutter. I had ZERO None experience in vinyl etc when i bought mine. I watched numerous videos on software ,cutters etc Ya there is a high end cutter graphtec but i didnt know if this was going to work for me or not so i didnt want to take the chance and spend a lot of money and waist it and i didnt want to go with a beginner cutter like a mh,sc etc . So i told the rep i was talking to what i wanted to do and without worry of spending too much or a cheap cutter and they suggested the titian 2 28"..I will never goto another cutter as long as they keep putting out this cutter. I stand behind it 100%.. Let me know if you have any questions. Im also going to send you my website so you can see some of my stuff ive done with my cutter... I also use Oracal material. And to this day i have not had 1 customer ever contact me saying that something was wrong or they didnt like it....... Hope to help you out.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is my titan 24" Cutter .I didnt have to make any cuts to add these so it wouldnt void my warranty. Led light strip across the inside top so i can see how my cuts are doing on intricate things.makes a world of difference and was cheap to do. If i didnt like this cutter i wouldnt trick it out lol.

and here is a few things ive done .Exactly what the customer wanted.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

If you'll only ever be looking to cut sign or garment vinyl then most cutters will perform that task without too many issues.

However, if you think that you may like to dabble in other areas in the future, then a cutter that allows use of a mat is indispensable. Many dedicated vinyl cutters don't allow using a mat. 

For instance, one of my little sidelines is to print & cut packs of personalised party invitations from A4 printable magnetic sheet so that the recipients can stick them on their fridge, microwave, etc to constantly remind them of the event. This is heavy stuff and cuts fine on the mat of my Silver Bullet.

Also, a mat can be used to hold pieces of HTV, resulting in less scrap than when using rolls. I cut all my HTV on the mat. It also protects the cutting strip if you have dialled in too much cutting force.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

arclightapparel

your message box is full. Bad thing about this forum. cant send to many ,messages, here is the links and info for the led lights and power supply..

The leds are adhesive backed and i just ran it from the right to the left and the wiring actually fits in between where the edge covers mounts to the cutter and then straight down out the bottom and then plugs into a power supply i bought .

Got everything on ebay. here is the power supply and led lights --

$9.59 
Sellers name is --- your-laptop-solutions
12 Volt 5 Amp (12V 5A) DC AC Adapter Charger Power Supply Cord LCD Monitor New


$8.99 bright white waterproof 5050
Seller name-- jafa-led-wholesale 
USA Bright 12V 5M 16.4ft 5050 5630 SMD 300 LED Flexible Strip light

you can make a on/off switch if you want. I just plug it in when i need to use it.


----------



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

I started with a us cutter mh741 I believe in 2005. It cane with a subscription software sign cut I think so when that went out I dabbled in and out as I didn’t want to pay the monthly to cut a shirt here and there. Soon I found out that sure cuts a lot worked with it and it works on Mac it’s been great since so 13 years and it still works. I now have a Roland gs 20 but I still use the us cutter because it doesn’t have sensors so I can cut closer to the edge when you use odd size material scraps or craft rolls. I give up an inch or more with my Roland with my us cutter it’s about half an inch either way I think us cutter is fine and a titan would be the way to go for your budget with SCAL as your program


----------

